# Champions!!!!!!!



## bidderman1969

Liverpool win the Premier League!!!!

waited 30 years for this, so damn chuffed!!!!!!! 

:lol:


----------



## atbalfour

Remarkable consistency over the last couple of seasons, don't think we've blown as many teams away this season as in previous ones but absolute efficiency merchants like some of those Utd and Chelsea teams of old.

With City, Chelsea and Utd all in transition you've got to say Liverpool are favourites again next year regardless of what transfer business is done.

Klopp deserves a ridiculous amount of credit, might not be a serial winner just yet but he's always won things with the underdog wherever he's gone in his career unlike Pep and some other highly regarded managers.


----------



## wayne451

atbalfour said:


> Remarkable consistency over the last couple of seasons, don't think we've blown as many teams away this season as in previous ones but absolute efficiency merchants like some of those Utd and Chelsea teams of old.
> 
> With City, Chelsea and Utd all in transition you've got to say Liverpool are favourites again next year regardless of what transfer business is done.
> 
> Klopp deserves a ridiculous amount of credit, might not be a serial winner just yet but he's always won things with the underdog wherever he's gone in his career unlike Pep and some other highly regarded managers.


Eh, how do you get that City are in transition?


----------



## President Swirl

Mega chuffed. Should have got it last year. I'll take it though. Even the most bitter, twisted rivals can't deny us. Just got to put the cherry on with a three-figure points total.


----------



## Kyle 86

We will still here about it 30 years later! But credit where it's due they have been brilliant I hate to say it

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

wayne451 said:


> Eh, how do you get that City are in transition?


Kompany gone, Fernandinho, Silva, Aguero all on their last legs and likely to be replaced. Would be very surprised if any of them stay let alone have major involvement next season.

Those 4 along with Toure have been the spine of their team over the last 5 years and big boots to fill which they haven't yet.

Foden looks promising but he's a long way off. Jesus, Rodri and Bernardo aren't game changers to the same extent. I expect City to spend a small fortune once again to fill the void.


----------



## autonoob

What a comeback and they ended the season with a 4-0 run against Crystal Palace.


----------



## TakDetails

Deserved.
Been phenomenal this season completely levels above everyone else.

Let’s see if you can keep it up next season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

atbalfour said:


> Kompany gone, Fernandinho, Silva, Aguero all on their last legs and likely to be replaced. Would be very surprised if any of them stay let alone have major involvement next season.
> 
> Those 4 along with Toure have been the spine of their team over the last 5 years and big boots to fill which they haven't yet.
> 
> Foden looks promising but he's a long way off. Jesus, Rodri and Bernardo aren't game changers to the same extent. I expect City to spend a small fortune once again to fill the void.


Kompany has been gone for a season and didn't reach 50% league games in any of his previous 4 seasons.

Yaya Toure has been gone at least 2 seasons and it's at least 5 years since he started to decline.

There is talk Silva may extend for a further year but if not they have their pipeline ready with Foden.

Aguero previously stated he'd not leave City until he's won the Champions League. He'll be there next season but again, they have Jesus as a replacement who's been playing in that team/style for 3 years.

Fernandinho has largely been played out of position and they signed Rodri as his replacement.

Agree they'll spend big though but they aren't a club in transition.


----------



## Soul boy 68

As a Liverpool fan, I'm over the moon and the last time they won the league I was getting married. Does feel like a life sentence :lol:. Joking aside, the real challenge is to defend the title successfully and not to rest on their laurels.


----------



## kh904

bidderman1969 said:


> Liverpool win the Premier League!!!!
> 
> waited 30 years for this, so damn chuffed!!!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


I'm loving it! 
I was worried that the season would be null & void, but we've now finally got over the line!
I just want the social distancing to be lifted asap and have a proper parade/celebration


----------



## bidderman1969

one of the best things for me, is that (obviously being a taxi you chat about footie quite a bit) the amount of fans of other teams that have been speaking of the way Liverpool have been playing under Klopp, and stating how they've actually enjoyed watching it, without any bitterness, even from United fans

the guy is just liked by everyone it seems


----------



## uruk hai

Outstanding achievement and to win it with seven games left is amazing.

It's been a huge club effort but what a manger Kopp has proven to be, marvellous.


----------



## bidderman1969

uruk hai said:


> Outstanding achievement and to win it with seven games left is amazing.
> 
> It's been a huge club effort but what a manger Kopp has proven to be, marvellous.


he always said he'd do it, this guys gonna be in huge demand soon, hope we can hold onto him


----------



## Derekh929

As a neutral Liverpool have been on another level outstanding football , and a manager that has got not only huge talent, but seems a great down to earth guy that lives and breaths the club, his passion shines through, so huge congrats.
Still loads of records to break before seasons end though


----------



## Kerr

It was fully merited. By far the best team this season. 

The Liverpool owners must realise if they keep the team and manger together they've got a good chance of winning more in England and Europe. 

A lot of teams need to spend a lot of money to improve their languishing teams, but I don't think many have the cash after Coronavirus.


----------



## uruk hai

Kerr said:


> It was fully merited. By far the best team this season.
> 
> The Liverpool owners must realise if they keep the team and manger together they've got a good chance of winning more in England and Europe.
> 
> A lot of teams need to spend a lot of money to improve their languishing teams, but I don't think many have the cash after Coronavirus.


Absolutely, to be domestic, European and World club champions all at the same time is a really special achievement.


----------



## atbalfour

wayne451 said:


> Kompany has been gone for a season and didn't reach 50% league games in any of his previous 4 seasons.
> 
> Yaya Toure has been gone at least 2 seasons and it's at least 5 years since he started to decline.
> 
> There is talk Silva may extend for a further year but if not they have their pipeline ready with Foden.
> 
> Aguero previously stated he'd not leave City until he's won the Champions League. He'll be there next season but again, they have Jesus as a replacement who's been playing in that team/style for 3 years.
> 
> Fernandinho has largely been played out of position and they signed Rodri as his replacement.
> 
> Agree they'll spend big though but they aren't a club in transition.


They didn't replace Kompany and he was a huge factor in them winning the league last year. Not having a calming and experienced head in defence (and the injury to Laporte) has ultimately cost them the league this year, they've a better squad than Liverpool 'on paper' but unable to contain any half decent opposition this year.

As much as I dislike how they've bought their success, Fernandinho for me is the best holding mid the PL has seen, Silva the best number 10 and Aguero in the top 3 strikers. Pretty big boots to fill - regardless of whether they go into the transfer market again or use the likes of Rodri, Foden and Jesus who are not 'proven' to the same extent and still young.

It's pretty accepted that City are an ageing team and trying to integrate new players and phase others out?


----------



## Kerr

I know the season is over, but that was a statement by Man City tonight. 

I know the handball rule in the build up to goal is quite clear, but in circumstances like the 5th goal it's wrong.


----------



## fatdazza

One game does not make a season. Yes Liverpool were resoundly beaten tonight.

But hey, they have just won the league title after 30 years, they are probably on wind down 

20 points clear is a statement in itself.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Yes 20 points is a clear statement, whilst Klopp defended his team he will be livid about that result but all it really did was highlight the splendour of Liverpool winning the league so emphatically and so early. :thumb:


----------

